# Senco Finishpro 42xp or Hitachi NT65MA4



## Alessio (Feb 19, 2012)

Every time I think I am ready to buy one, the other starts looking better again.

The first job we will use it on is 3k ft of 4 1/2 x 3/4 red oak cm. The molding will be hung stained and finished so the oil free Senco pulls ahead. The Hitachi's reviews of virtually 0 jams and great depth performance and control make me start to think it's a no brainer. At one point the NT65MA*2* had 77 5 star reviews and 0 1 star reviews. That is unheard of. The Hitachi is lighter and less expensive. (does anyone know the differences between the NT65MA4 and NT65MA4(S) other than the rubberized trigger and $50?)

So the Hitachi right? Then again the Senco has a great history which in 2012 might not mean anything in a tool bought today and that oil free no material splatter. The 42XP gets many nods for undisputed 15 gauge from tradesmen.

Hmmmm


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

This one:blink: It leaves a big puka, I like to use the 18ga. on interior trim. It shoots a 2" nail.


----------



## Alessio (Feb 19, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> This one:blink: It leaves a big puka, I like to use the 18ga. on interior trim. It shoots a 2" nail.


The 4.25 x .75 oak crown will be hung 9" below the ceiling and will be supporting 5/8 rope light with out the aid of the joists. Do you still think 18ga.?

Guess I could attach the rope lighting to the wall then cover it with the molding so the molding doesn't have to support the weight of the rope lighting. Hmmmm

Or... Nail 1x horizontally, attach the rope light to the 1x and then cover with the crown nailed to the 1x. 

Or just stick with 15ga into the marked studs?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I would not use the 15ga. with stain grade, only with fill&paint. It leaves a big crater the 18ga. not so much.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

yeah use the 18ga

15ga are getting to be a thing of the past. Most people dont like those huge holes. I sold my hitachi and bought the senco because between the two the Senco leaves the much smaller hole. THe hitachi was leaving twice the hole the senco does.


----------



## valparaiso (Mar 9, 2010)

Alessio said:


> The 4.25 x .75 oak crown will be hung 9" below the ceiling and will be supporting 5/8 rope light with out the aid of the joists. Do you still think 18ga.?
> 
> Guess I could attach the rope lighting to the wall then cover it with the molding so the molding doesn't have to support the weight of the rope lighting. Hmmmm
> 
> ...


why not get the spring angle of the crown and cut blocking to install every 32-48" into studs/wall then attach crown to that along with nailing every 16".


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

18ga with some 1x blocking behind the crown and glue the blocking to the wall. Just hung over 2500' of prefinished cherry this way, worked out great


----------



## Alessio (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you Gents! Glad I asked. So there goes all that research out the window. For an 18ga bradder which is the way to go? On Hitachi's does anyone know what the (S) series are? The only difference on their site is a rubberized trigger.



Senco FinishPro25XP Oil-less
http://www.senco.com/ToolDetails.aspx?k=760102N


Hitachi NT50AE2
http://www.hitachipowertools.com/index/main-navigation/tools.aspx?d=9,44&p=808


Paslode T200-F18
http://www.paslode.com/air-nailers/t200-f18/

Or is there something else out there?


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I would opt for the Paslode of the bunch. The hitachi is loud and leaves a larger hole. I owned the senco and don't like oil less. It had trouble sinking 2" brads.


----------



## Alessio (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike- said:


> I owned the senco and don't like oil less. It had trouble sinking 2" brads.


What do you not like about oil less? For stain grade do you just keep a 2x close and fire off a couple before you start?


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I just had issues with countersinking brads. Never had an oil splash issue. Fire a few onto a raw pc. It will help I guess. If u want the best look into a Max nailer. Nf255 st 18 or their new model.


----------



## Alessio (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll guess we're done with this topic. I'll start an 18ga bradder shoot out.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

That works.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Mike- said:


> I just had issues with countersinking brads. Never had an oil splash issue. Fire a few onto a raw pc. It will help I guess. If u want the best look into a Max nailer. Nf255 st 18 or their new model.


The Max NF255/ST18 is probably the best brad nailer out there, but It looks to be discontinued. Their new one is 1/3 the price. I have never used that one, but I'm a little skeptical. The new Grex looks pretty good, though.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Be not skeptical. Max is awesome regardless of which line you choose.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Mike- said:


> Be not skeptical. Max is awesome regardless of which line you choose.


have you bought a new one and liked it? I cant see any difference between it and the new bostich's except the paint color


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

I have an older cadex and love it, awesome tiny hole left

So i would reccomend the cadex or maybe the new grex green buddy. Do a review on it if you get one!

For cheaper Brad nailers: 
The hitachi works ok for a while then just randomly dies
Same thing with the dewalt
I hate bostich pneumatics so ive never wasted any money on newer ones
we dont have paslode around here
The Senco is heavy and underpowered
Suprisingly, the rigid has proven to be a favorite around here, theyre powerful, light, and reliable. The only two rigid tools I have ever recommended has been their brad nailer and their big vaccum. 
Dont buy an old style grex nailer, from what i understand theyre junk
If you can find an old style max brad nailer snap it up. If you dont like it i will buy it off you for what you paid plus the cost to ship it here.


----------



## Alessio (Feb 19, 2012)

Helpful post, Thank you very much. Are the older Max's able to be rebuilt? Available parts and worth dismantling? +1 on the big rigid vacuum with the tool caddy. Blows the doors off any shopvac I've used and our dayton.


----------

